# 2011 Hyundai Sonata SQ Build



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Well after years of being a bass head it's time to "grow up" and try another challege. This will be the first time I attempt to build anything SQ oriented so we'll see how it goes. 

This build is probably gonna take a while because its my everyday driver, so it's not like I can leave everything torn out. So it's going to be a 2 day a week build.

Anyway...on to the eye candy...

*The Car:*
2011 Hyundai Sonata 2.0T Limited Edition

Rear End









Profile Shot









Side Shot after 35% Tint









Xenon Supply 6000K Low Beams and Fogs









Turbo!!!


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you have any equipment yet or a build plan?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

And on to the gear:

Headunit:
Factory Navigation / Bluetooth / XM Receiver with iPod Jack

Front Stage:
Focal Polyglass 165 V 30 Componets (will be running active)

























Rear Fill:
Focal Polyglass 165 CVX

Subwoofer:
Focal Polyglass 27 V2

















The Amps:
Alpine PDX F4 (Tweeters and Rear Fill)
Alpine PDX F4 (Bridged on Mids)
Alpine PDX M6 (Subwoofer)









Processor:
Audison BitOne.1
Should recieve it next week!

Deadener:
Second Skin Audio
36.5 Sq. Ft. Damplifier Pro (25% Coverage Method)
90 Sq. Ft. Overkill (Everywhere)
90 Sq. Ft. Luxuary Liner (Everywhere)
36 Sq. Ft. Luxuary Liner Pro (Floor Pan)
1 Gal. Spectrum Sludge (Exterior Fender Wells)
Coming in Monday!

Wiring and Acessories:
Tsunami
Coming Next Week!

Electrical:
XS Power D3400
When I get more money!


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

The beginning:

I know it's not much but this is all I've done so far.

Firewall gromit for 1/0 Tsunami Wire

Uner the hood:

















Interior Shot:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

That car has some nice body lines....good luck with your build.....keep us updated...thanks


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great car...and you cant go wrong with Focal...im very pleased with mine


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I got a bit of suprise today...1 of my 3 packages arrived from Second Skin Audio.

90 Sq. Ft. of Luxury Liner. This stuff is real thick and real heavy. Over 100 lbs.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Continuing on with the build...

I forgot I had the pictures of my fiberglass tweeter pods. Didn't get pictures of each step but it's pretty basic.

My goals for this build is to keep the stock look. I want it to look like everything was supposed to go were I'm putting it.

Factory Grill:

















Made some fiberglass molds of factory grills:









Fiberglass filler, some body filler, sanded, then given a little test fit:









Test Fitting the tweeters:









Wrapped in vinyl:

















Seeing what it looks like in the car:

















I think they came out nice. Now I'm gonna find some vinyl to match the grain and color better and they should look real nice.

That's all for now...stay tuned!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

focal tweeters bouncing off the windshield....OUCH!


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> focal tweeters bouncing off the windshield....OUCH!


Yea, I'll have to see. I may have to move them after I do some testing. Like I said I'm a noob when it comes to SQ so I'm learning as I go:thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

blackedoutavy said:


> Yea, I'll have to see. I may have to move them after I do some testing. Like I said I'm a noob when it comes to SQ so I'm learning as I go:thumbsup:


You may want to try bringing them more forward in the pods, and then aim them up and in towards the back of your rear view mirror. This will help stop early reflections and will create some imaging if you get them just right. You will soon learn that tweeter placement is very important and you can't just pick a place and slap them there. It takes a lot of listening to get them right.


----------



## Joe0428 (Oct 8, 2010)

Great equipment good luck to ya.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

jimmy2345 said:


> You may want to try bringing them more forward in the pods, and then aim them up and in towards the back of your rear view mirror. This will help stop early reflections and will create some imaging if you get them just right. You will soon learn that tweeter placement is very important and you can't just pick a place and slap them there. It takes a lot of listening to get them right.


I was actually thinking about doing this or mounting them in the sail panels on the door.



Joe0428 said:


> Great equipment good luck to ya.


Thanks!


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm very impressed with the new Hyundai's. Nice build.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

GSlider said:


> I'm very impressed with the new Hyundai's. Nice build.


Thanks, I for one never thought I'd buy a Hyundai.:laugh:

Anyway I received the rest of my Second Skin order today

36 Sq. Ft. of Luxury Liner Pro
This stuff is looks awesome.

















90 Sq. Ft. of Overkill









Bulk Pack of Damplifier Pro

















1 Gallon of Spectrum for the exterior fender wells









And thanks to Ken for throwing in a little gift!!!

















That all for now, should be getting the Bitone.1 in tomorrow. I should be able to start deadening this weekend if my wire comes in by this weekend.

Stay tuned!!!


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Final piece of hardware arrived today!

Audison Bit One.1

















Only thing left is the wire...should have that in Friday.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I love build threads :snacks:!!!

BTW car looks great...


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

BlueAc said:


> I love build threads :snacks:!!!
> 
> BTW car looks great...


Thanks!!


----------



## Joe0428 (Oct 8, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking where did you get your Bit One?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

GSlider said:


> I'm very impressed with the new Hyundai's. Nice build.





blackedoutavy said:


> Thanks, I for one never thought I'd buy a Hyundai.:laugh:


Quoted for truth. I felt the same way. 

I've got a Genesis Coupe, with "Infinity" (Actually has JBL! all over the amp  ). Where were you planning on getting your signal? I grabbed a full range signal ahead of the amp. It was about 2V balanced.

If you aren't aware, there is a website called "HMAService.com" which is Hyundai's service info site. You can set up a free account and have access to TSB's, and wiring diagrams and such. 

Jay


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

The new Sonata is one impressive design. Well done, Koreans. 

Nice equipment as well!


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

I have my tweet hittin the windshield like that and it sounds pretty good. tho i havent tried anywhere else yet on this car.


----------



## sienna1 (Sep 4, 2009)

What does the OEM dash speaker look like (any photos?). Thanks.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Subscribed! Looking real good!


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Joe0428 said:


> If you don't mind me asking where did you get your Bit One?


A local guy who gets Audison. 



JayinMI said:


> Quoted for truth. I felt the same way.
> 
> I've got a Genesis Coupe, with "Infinity" (Actually has JBL! all over the amp  ). Where were you planning on getting your signal? I grabbed a full range signal ahead of the amp. It was about 2V balanced.
> 
> ...


Yea I got the JBL / Infinity system. I plan on tapping after the factory amp in hopes of keeping the factory bluetooth phone system in order.

I know about the HMA site, it's great.



sienna1 said:


> What does the OEM dash speaker look like (any photos?). Thanks.


No photos but I post as soon as they come out, it looks like a 2" or 2.5" midrange.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

GSlider said:


> I'm very impressed with the new Hyundai's. Nice build.



X2!!!


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing how this build pans out.

I've never really gave hyundai's a second thought, but seeing the new Sonata, it looks like a cool car! I saw one just like yours on the road with nice headlights and tints, and I was very impressed. I'm getting into the market for a new car, and I'm proud to say that when I do get there, there's a good chance that it will be a Sonata.


Now open up those doors! I want to see what the've give you to work with.


Great color choice as well.

I'm a debadger. Would there be any holes left over if you took off the center "H"?

Good luck.

-Mike


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

wdemetrius1 said:


> X2!!!


Thanks guys!!

Jay, I just checked out your Gen build log...top notch work dude looks great!


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

pontiacbird said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing how this build pans out.
> 
> I've never really gave hyundai's a second thought, but seeing the new Sonata, it looks like a cool car! I saw one just like yours on the road with nice headlights and tints, and I was very impressed. I'm getting into the market for a new car, and I'm proud to say that when I do get there, there's a good chance that it will be a Sonata.
> 
> ...


Yea I never even gave the Sonata a look at first, I was trying to chose between a Maxima, VW CC, and a G35. Then passing by the lot saw one and though it was a Jag. So I went give the turbo a test drive and WOW was I blown away! Forget everything you think you knew about Hyundai. The turbo is sneeky fast too. It could use a little more bottom end but once it's in 3rd gear hold on. I can tell you now for the money there is not another car that comes close! Plus it get between 28 and 30 honest MPG and I don't drive like a grandma in any way.

I'll get you some interior pics this weekend when she's all cleaned up.

Pretty sure the H on the trunk has a holes or two for line up purposes, but there are a bunch of different emblems that are made to replace them. I'll prob get the YF badge package, which is what it is called in Korea.

Oh and the pearl white limited turbo with black guts like I got is very rare. It took the dealership nearly 3 weeks to find one for me. At the time they said they had never worked so hard to find a car. I almost had to settle for black.

I'm dying to start this build, hopefully I can start some deadening and wiring this weekend!


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

suscribed


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

pontiacbird said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing how this build pans out.
> 
> I've never really gave hyundai's a second thought, but seeing the new Sonata, it looks like a cool car! I saw one just like yours on the road with nice headlights and tints, and I was very impressed. I'm getting into the market for a new car, and I'm proud to say that when I do get there, there's a good chance that it will be a Sonata.
> 
> ...


Here are a few interior shots on request from Mike.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

The seats look nice... How confortable are those compared to say a Merco? 

Yeah, I'm a strange fella asking about... seats... :blush:

Kelvin


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> The seats look nice... How confortable are those compared to say a Merco?
> 
> Yeah, I'm a strange fella asking about... seats... :blush:
> 
> Kelvin


Not to soft, not too hard, juuuusssstt right!:laugh:


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> The seats look nice... How confortable are those compared to say a Merco?
> 
> Yeah, I'm a strange fella asking about... seats... :blush:
> 
> Kelvin


I always check out seats. It's the one spot where you're going to have constant contact with your body.

Hyundai right now seems to me like Honda/Acura or Toyota/Lexus of the late 80s to late 90s. Churning out hits, and even nice sedans for popular consumption. I like the Sonata's cousin, the Kia Optima, a hair more than the Sonata, but it's a thin margin -- both are excellent cars.

Following along for great equipment in a solid car.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Nice!

.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

vfparts said:


> how do you like the pdx amps as far as sound quality? better than the previou version?


I have no idea what they sound like yet because I haven't installed them yet. I won't be able to tell you the difference between the new ones and the old ones because I've never heard the old ones, but everything I've read the new ones are head and shoulders above the old ones. From what I've read the old ones had really bad noise issues.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Do you have the left pull issue? I had a 2011 Sonata limited turbo in camel pearl with camel interior, a very rare color combo but i just got rid of it i couldn't handle the pull and it had an annoying creak which sounded like a front strut mount but they couldn't get it fixed.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

blackedoutavy said:


> Here are a few interior shots on request from Mike.




The interior looks nice, but I can't help but wonder why did they make the interior two tone? My Nissan Altima interior was done the same way, black seats and tan headliner.


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Do you have the left pull issue? I had a 2011 Sonata limited turbo in camel pearl with camel interior, a very rare color combo but i just got rid of it i couldn't handle the pull and it had an annoying creak which sounded like a front strut mount but they couldn't get it fixed.


I have a white 2.0t limited with black interior the same as the OP and mine pulls left as well. Have had it in 4 times now to no avail. They have aligned it multiple times and replaced the front left strut. Nothing has helped.

As for the creak, mine had that same issue. Sounded like a strut was what I kept telling the dealership. Turned out it was the hood! The hood bumpers were not up high enough so there was some play in the hood and it kept banging on the latch. Once the bumpers created a bit of tension the creak went away.

If it weren't for the constant left pull this car would rock. And no this isn't torque steer for those of you wondering, the car pulls left in neutral as well. We are currently in the lemon law process and are hoping we win and can get a turbo that doesn't pull. As such I one day hope to do a build in one of these so I am going to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

I read the a bunch have left pull issuses on Hyundai-forum. Been having mine for 3 months and it has 0 issues. Even threw it in neutral @ 95 let go of the steering wheel and it was straight as an arrow. Even stomping on it from a dead stop it won't pull. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

Hyundai is making quite a car these days. Much different from the 1990 Excel hatchback I had after high school. Looking forward to this build.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

wdemetrius1 said:


> The interior looks nice, but I can't help but wonder why did they make the interior two tone? My Nissan Altima interior was done the same way, black seats and tan headliner.


It's not too bad, the colors are actually black and light gray. Still would have rathered all black.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

wow, that car looks great. hyndai has really come around over the years. i had an 01' accent awhile back and it was a POS. lol granted it was a bottom teir car of their line up, but even back than their top teir was meh.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of todays work. Made a mount for the bit one controller:


















































Also got a few more goodies in today:

















Stay Tuned...


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

nice ride!! my cousin just picked up the same car, but just the regular 2.4 motor(i think). i must say, the stock infinity system isnt that bad. actually sounds better than a stock system on a bmw.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great job so far. Looking forward to seeing more!!!


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Jayvuu said:


> nice ride!! my cousin just picked up the same car, but just the regular 2.4 motor(i think). i must say, the stock infinity system isnt that bad. actually sounds better than a stock system on a bmw.


No, it's not too bad. It has pretty good low end for a factory system, mid range is kind of muddy, and high ends not that great. But overall it is a good sounding factory system.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have noticed, that all market cars, like Ford GM and other companies are stepping up because of the quality stuff. I never though of Hyundai will make a such a good looking car. I wonder if there is any toners out there.. I also have noticed, that there is plenty of 4 bangers with turbo.. 

Going back to your car,,, Looks really nice, and I'm sure you have spend arm and a lag on your SQ setup, not including all the work that you are putting it in

Cant wait to see more of your build.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice. Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

blackedoutavy said:


> Thanks, I for one never thought I'd buy a Hyundai.:laugh:


That car is fully capable of saving your life.... This was our limited on Tuesday...

Both my wife and son walked away... not a straight body panel on the car, it's totally ****ed.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

chad said:


> That car is fully capable of saving your life.... This was our limited on Tuesday...
> 
> Both my wife and son walked away... not a straight body panel on the car, it's totally ****ed.


Holy ****!! Glad the family is OK. Yea the 5* rating all around is a great thing to have.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

That'll buff right out chad.

Glad everyone's ok.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Ohh crap... You weren't in the car Chad? 

Same here, glad everyone's OK... 

Kelvin


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I was not in the car, in fact they were 100+ miles from home. Made things even more tense.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

chad said:


> I was not in the car, in fact they were 100+ miles from home. Made things even more tense.


Damn I could imagine... Glad everything is ok.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Anyway, yeah, it stayed intact inside, so in tact I had to remove the factory sub to get into the truck  It's a good safe car, onto the install


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Well it was a busy week/weekend so I didn't get much done on the car. I did take the front passenger door down and give it a quick look over. Looks like it'll be fairly easy to seal off the door. However it's gonna be a pain in the ass because in order to remove the black plastic piece the exterior door handle and window have to both come off. I did get a chance to make some baffles for both front and rear doors but thats about it.

Here's a picture of the inside of the front passenger door.










A shot of the interior door trim, it has some kind of factory deadener on it. I guess thats what the white stuff is.










Here are a few pictures of the baffles I made.


















And a couple shots of the test fit.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

The window removal is easy, if it's anything like my Genesis Coupe. 
Check my build thread. I think I detailed it.
I used some blue painter's tape to mark the window position against the top of the door...that way I got it back in the same spot.

Jay


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Good idea, thanks Jay!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

If yours is like mine, check this:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/58523-2010-hyundai-genesis-coupe-build-log-4.html

Jay


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

nice speaker baffles....makes me want to get a router!

it does look very easy to seal...the genesis door looked like it was much easier to work on for sure, but this doesn't look much different either. i like it.


Just wondering, for the trunk, i'm not sure what you're planning on, but does the way way it's setup make an IB sub setup reasonably possible and/or easy?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

pontiacbird said:


> nice speaker baffles....makes me want to get a router!
> 
> it does look very easy to seal...the genesis door looked like it was much easier to work on for sure, but this doesn't look much different either. i like it.
> 
> ...


I can't really make up my mind how I want to set up the trunk

I thought about IB but really don't want to do any cutting on the rear deck.

This is kind what I had in mind:
False floor with edge light plexi around the amps and woofer.









Thanks on the baffles! The router and circle jig may be the best purchases ever, they pay for themselves pretty easily.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

blackedoutavy said:


> I can't really make up my mind how I want to set up the trunk
> 
> I thought about IB but really don't want to do any cutting on the rear deck.
> 
> ...


I don't know man...that setup just doesn't look efficient enough for me...looks like it'd get muffled up in the trunk.

I have no idea what the pass-thru looks like, but I don't think cutting up of the rear deck would be necessary, if you use the pass-thru as your baffle mount.

I love when the IB's are in the trunk pass-thru. So easy to conceal, such a space saver, and you usually keep access to the spare tire. Plus, they're usually really efficient as well, obviously. But, the pic you have is pretty sick too, and easily concealed...just no spare. Not a huge deal, IMO, but something to consider I guess.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I can't tell from the picture, but can you not keep the spare if you did a false floor?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

pontiacbird said:


> I don't know man...that setup just doesn't look efficient enough for me...looks like it'd get muffled up in the trunk.
> 
> I have no idea what the pass-thru looks like, but I don't think cutting up of the rear deck would be necessary, if you use the pass-thru as your baffle mount.
> 
> I love when the IB's are in the trunk pass-thru. So easy to conceal, such a space saver, and you usually keep access to the spare tire. Plus, they're usually really efficient as well, obviously. But, the pic you have is pretty sick too, and easily concealed...just no spare. Not a huge deal, IMO, but something to consider I guess.





wdemetrius1 said:


> I can't tell from the picture, but can you not keep the spare if you did a false floor?


I don't have a pass through at all. So I'll either do something like the picture or molded in one side of the trunk. I may be able to keep the spare tire not sure yet though.


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

i saw a sonata at my installer being fixed up. it had a false floor with big amps. then the sub was facing the rear with a custom box that took up the entire back side.

the tire was still accessible through the false floor.


----------



## jdugan4859 (May 21, 2011)

Its not hard to get the plastic part of the door out. Just pop off the cover for the bolts that hold the window in, pull the window, remove all the bolts that hold the plastic part in, remove the door handle, and everything comes right out.

Just dont pull to hard, there is a tiny spring in the door handle that breaks very easily.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

blackedoutavy said:


> I can't really make up my mind how I want to set up the trunk
> 
> I thought about IB but really don't want to do any cutting on the rear deck.
> 
> ...


I haven't read the thread very closely, so I apologize if that is way off of what you can or want to do, but what does the metal skin of the rear deck look like? 6x9, 6.5? You can easily fire a 10" IB sub through a 6.5 inch opening without it affecting the sound (the sound waves are just way too long to be affected). All you'd need to do is mount the baffle to the under side some how and then subs to that.

Although, in this case you will need to seal up and solidify the trunk/cabin separation much more then you would if the sub were mounted in a box in the trunk. In that case, you'd want the opposite.


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

ts - There are no speakers in the back deck, save for the 8 inch factory sub.
Would be fairly simple to do though, you're right about that.

Chad - good lord, man. Glad the fam is safe. Scary as hell.

Good luck on the build, blackedout.

I look forward to watching this thread intently.

I myself bought my wife a 2011 Sonata for Christmas. She loves it.

I opted for the gls model though - it was the only model available with a manual transmission. Turbo was nice, lots of added features, but ugh, a damn auto.
Way I see it, if i'm gonna spend that much money on a car, it better be able to let me drive it how it's supposed to be driven. I haven't bought an auto in close to 15 years, i'll be damned if I start now. Extra features be damned.

Please, take some more pics, they will be invaluable when it comes to doing my own install, if you don't mind me using them as a reference.

Oh, and if you wanna make a few bucks, if you make some extra baffles i'll buy em. I suck at woodworking.

Oh - one more thing if i'm not being a pest - could you measure the depth from mounting point of the speaker to the max usable depth that does not interfere with door internals? Wondering if I could get a shallow 8 in there....would be great as the underside of the dash has plenty of clearance even for full body hlcd's.....wuld be a great front stage.

Anyway - again - good luck! Look forward to hearing how it's coming along!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

USS Enterprise said:


> ts - There are no speakers in the back deck, save for the 8 inch factory sub.
> Would be fairly simple to do though, you're right about that.


Oh ok, thanks.

Here's one example of a similar setup then.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/157887-post50.html


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

jdugan4859 said:


> Its not hard to get the plastic part of the door out. Just pop off the cover for the bolts that hold the window in, pull the window, remove all the bolts that hold the plastic part in, remove the door handle, and everything comes right out.
> 
> Just dont pull to hard, there is a tiny spring in the door handle that breaks very easily.


OK, thanks!



USS Enterprise said:


> ts - There are no speakers in the back deck, save for the 8 inch factory sub.
> Would be fairly simple to do though, you're right about that.
> 
> Chad - good lord, man. Glad the fam is safe. Scary as hell.
> ...


No problem I get you the depth when I take the doors back off!



t3sn4f2 said:


> Oh ok, thanks.
> 
> Here's one example of a similar setup then.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/157887-post50.html


I could try that but how do I know if I have the right woofer for an IB setup?
Just hate to go through all that and it doesn't sound good.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Well IB is not an option, I don't have a pass through and the trunk support rods split the middle of the rear deck...the factory 8" badly clears it. So...it's gonna have to either go in the false floor or molded in a corner truck. Any suggestions on what might sound better?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Well got some work done this weekend. Got all the wire run through the factory plugs. There was no way I could fit the 12 ga. wire through the opening I had. So the only thing I could think to do was to splice in a short piece of 16 gauge to get through the door plug. 

Front Doors


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Rear doors








Damp Pro, Overkill, and Luxury Liner
























Baffles and speakers mounted in the rear


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Well finally got back at it again. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. Here are a few teaser pics. 

Finally found an Audison SFD41C, thanks to Salad Fingers. 









Here are a couple of the amp rack progress.


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

Lookin' nice, man.

I've been showing my wife each one of your updates, in the hopes she'll finally cave and let an install happen.

So far, yours is looking really clean. I like the amp rack.

Keep up the good work, and I look forward to future updates.


----------



## zyratain (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking very good!! I have the same car and love it. How did you get the amp rack to fit so well in that opening?


----------



## arctic-k20 (Oct 10, 2010)

Love this build so far. In the process of my own build. 

Any tips on the windows for getting access to the nine door skin? I've read hmaservice but first hand tips always help.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

My Genesis Coupe may be a little different but here's what I did...
I used some blue painter's tape on the window that lined up with the front edge of the window where it fits into the rubber seal, and then did the same across the bottom. I also took a sharpie marker and circled the bolts that hold the window in. Then I removed them and the inner panel. When I went to reinstall the window I had 2 different ways to make sure I lined them up correctly.

Good luck.

Jay


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

zyratain said:


> Looking very good!! I have the same car and love it. How did you get the amp rack to fit so well in that opening?


Thanks and the amp rack as it is now wasn't hard, measure twice & cut once.



arctic-k20 said:


> Love this build so far. In the process of my own build.
> 
> Any tips on the windows for getting access to the nine door skin? I've read hmaservice but first hand tips always help.


The windows are pretty simple. I'll post detail pictures when I install the mids in the front doors.



USS Enterprise said:


> Lookin' nice, man.
> 
> I've been showing my wife each one of your updates, in the hopes she'll finally cave and let an install happen.
> 
> ...


Thanks and I understand about the wife thing. Just take my approach do it and deal with her later.


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

How's the SQ on the focals + pdx amps? Considering a single pdx f6 to run v30s and a 21v2


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

arctic-k20 said:


> Love this build so far. In the process of my own build.
> 
> Any tips on the windows for getting access to the nine door skin? I've read hmaservice but first hand tips always help.


OK here is the drivers side front door.

First, remove the upper right trim piece. I call it the sail panel, don't know if it's the proper name but that's what I call it.









Start at the bottom right. Slide a small flat head screw driver in and pry up then insert a trim panel removal tool and pry from the bottom up.

Next, remove the trim cover inside of the door handle and the phillips head screw.








Removing the cover is a little tricky because it feels like it'll break easy. I found the best way to do it was to insert a small flat head screw drive at the top around the middle and pry it out.

Next, flip open the screw cover and remove the phillips head screw.








Pretty simple insert a small screw driver in the notch on the cover and remove the screw.

Next, remove the door panel. There is a notch int the bottom of the door panel where you can stick a panel removal trim tool and pry out working all the way around the door.

Next, remove the two rubber grommets so you can see the 10mm bolts that hold the window in.
















Roll the window down until you can see the bolts. Unplug the all power plugs and the lock/open device out of the door handle. I believe HMA Service site says to remove the 4 screws that hold the door handle in but that's not necessary, the 2 cables just snap out.

Next, remove the three bolts that hold the door latch to the door.








These are T30 star bolts.

Next remove the cover and the bolt for the key hole part of the outside handle.








It's the black plug in the picture. Slide a small flat head screw drive behind the cover and pop it out. Loosen the bolt. It's a 5/16" socket. Don't worry about dropping the bolt, it doesn't come all the way out.

Next, pull out on the door handle and slide the lock mech. out.








Pretty simple just pull the door handle out and slide it out.

Next, is to pull out on the door handle and slide it out.








This is simple too, pull all the way out on the door handle and slide it to the right. Disconnect the plug and loosen the phillips head screw. You don't have to remove the screw all the way just enough to be able to slide it out when you take the door module out.

Next, like Jay said mark the window with painters tape. Trust me do this it makes re-installing the window and lining it up a lot easier. I didn't do it on one of the rear windows and it was a PITA! Thanks again for the tip Jay!


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Next, remove the inside window trim. It's the rubber piece on the upper door panel. It pulls right off.

Next, remove the 2 10mm bolts that hold the window in and slide it out.
















I just open the trunk and set the window in there for safe keeping.

Lastly, remove the 10mm bolts that hold the module in and slide it out. Unplug the 2 plugs from the door handle/lock mech., slide the rubber grommet out and pull the wire through. Disconnect the plug from the smart key sensor and power window motor and set the module to the side.

Do it in reverse order to reassemble.

The hardest thing for me was removing and reinstalling the plug for the smart key button on the door handle. You'll see what I'm talking about when you do it.

Hope this helps.

Here is a picture of my door deadened. 25% coverage with Damplifier Pro, CCF, and MLV.









That's all for now. Stay tuned!

Brock


----------



## arctic-k20 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the pics and tips!! i have my car completely gutted right now, so wont be able to do the inner door panels until i have power back to roll the windows down. Also - sorry for the random nine" in my other post - i was typing on my ipad and it auto corrected inner to nine....awesome

I have to say that of all the cars i have owned - this sonata has the most factory sound deadening i have seen. 

On a side note - how did you attach your MLV to the inner door panel? What is supporting the weight?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

arctic-k20 said:


> Thanks for the pics and tips!! i have my car completely gutted right now, so wont be able to do the inner door panels until i have power back to roll the windows down. Also - sorry for the random nine" in my other post - i was typing on my ipad and it auto corrected inner to nine....awesome
> 
> I have to say that of all the cars i have owned - this sonata has the most factory sound deadening i have seen.
> 
> On a side note - how did you attach your MLV to the inner door panel? What is supporting the weight?


I used industrial strength velcro to attach it to the door.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Can you please let me know where did you buy the distribution block to hook up your power cables?
Thank you

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Can you please let me know where did you buy the distribution block to hook up your power cables?
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


I got it on here from Salad Fingers. Look him up, I think he just got a new shipment in the other day.


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice job! You did great job with doors.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Xandr said:


> Nice job! You did great job with doors.


Thanks!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

blackedoutavy said:


> Finally found an Audison SFD41C, thanks to Salad Fingers.


Got to love that guy!!! 

Looking really good, I like the install a lot. Are you planning on lighting up around the amps?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Yea I was thinking about it. Do you know any places to get led strips from?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

blackedoutavy said:


> Yea I was thinking about it. Do you know any places to get led strips from?


vleds.com, superbrightleds.com


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

This is a great looking install but you are really over-cabling it. 1/0 for main power and 12 gauge for the midbasses is crazy overkill. Nothing wrong with overkill, just an observation.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> This is a great looking install but you are really over-cabling it. 1/0 for main power and 12 gauge for the midbasses is crazy overkill. Nothing wrong with overkill, just an observation.


I disagree, it's always better to have more than not enough, especially on the power side. Bigger wire easier current will flow thus less strain on the charging system. Plus it's good to have friends in the business, got the wire for dirt cheep. 

On another subject I completely agree with the ass in you avatar. Nice and the best team in the world. Geaux Tigahs!!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

actually when undersizing wire it's not MORE straining on the charging system.. it's simply acting as a resistor.

Resistors limit current.


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

Did this one die?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

theunderfighter said:


> Did this one die?


No it didn't. I just haven't had time to do much.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Well haven't had much time lately to do much work, but I did find a couple pictures of under the hood that I hadn't posted.




























I should have time this weekend to begin the sub enclosure and trim pieces for the amp rack.

Stay Tuned!!!


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the simple and clean wiring route there. I have an Elantra and this has motivated me to clean it up similarly.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

blackedoutavy said:


> Well haven't had much time lately to do much work, but I did find a couple pictures of under the hood that I hadn't posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice build so far,get some split loom on that cable to make it blend


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> nice build so far,get some split loom on that cable to make it blend


That's the plan!


----------



## Alejandro (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome build, I can't wait to redo my 2008 Sonata. I'm going fully active while running the same CDT ES-062i set. I am definitely inspired by many components of your build. Looks like it's back to the drawing board for me! Good luck and I'll keep watching your progress.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Alejandro said:


> Awesome build, I can't wait to redo my 2008 Sonata. I'm going fully active while running the same CDT ES-062i set. I am definitely inspired by many components of your build. Looks like it's back to the drawing board for me! Good luck and I'll keep watching your progress.


Thanks man and good luck with your build.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I did a little tuning this weekend. I'm very pleased the way it sounds. Now I gotta get the sub in.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

How do you like the audison bit 1? My stereo guy tried talking me into it, but it was a little more than i wanted to spend.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

blackknight87 said:


> How do you like the audison bit 1? My stereo guy tried talking me into it, but it was a little more than i wanted to spend.


I like it a lot, it's a great piece.


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

Great build here so far, I went through the entire thread. You are a craftsman with the jig, I just picked up a router, looks like I should pick up a jig now. Haha.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

The_Grimy_One said:


> Great build here so far, I went through the entire thread. You are a craftsman with the jig, I just picked up a router, looks like I should pick up a jig now. Haha.


Thanks, a circle jig is a must for a router.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of the progress on my amp rack.

This is the first trim piece. It'll be painted white to match the car. I'm gonna make another piece and carpet it to go on top of this one.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

this is looking pretty dang good! keep up the good work!


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## idodvrc (Jul 24, 2011)

Loving the build so far. 

I was thinking about the Bit One as well, but I also saw that Audison also has the Bit Ten. Did you consider the Bit Ten at all? If not, why not? If so, why so? Just curious if you had any thoughts between the two. 

Good luck on finishing the build. I am looking forward to the end results and your impression on how it sounds.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Looking good! Now you've got me thinking about Hyundai Sonata's....i wanna drive one.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

idodvrc said:


> Loving the build so far.
> 
> I was thinking about the Bit One as well, but I also saw that Audison also has the Bit Ten. Did you consider the Bit Ten at all? If not, why not? If so, why so? Just curious if you had any thoughts between the two.
> 
> Good luck on finishing the build. I am looking forward to the end results and your impression on how it sounds.


Actually I originlly planned to go with the new Alpine unit but they kept delaying the release and I couldn't wait any longer. Never did consider waiting for the Bit Ten, I believe it only has 5 outputs which isn't enough for what I'm doing.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

blackknight87 said:


> Looking good! Now you've got me thinking about Hyundai Sonata's....i wanna drive one.


I love mine, no regrets so far.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

blackedoutavy said:


> Well I did a little tuning this weekend. I'm very pleased the way it sounds. Now I gotta get the sub in.


Very cool. Be sure to angle the mic and then merge your results for an accurate flat response.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MMMM Smaart 

Good ****..

have you used or built the cabling for the impulse measurement yet?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Very cool. Be sure to angle the mic and then merge your results for an accurate flat response.


I've been playing with it a lot lately. I got every thing within 3 db of each other. Every time a tune on it, it sounds better and better.



chad said:


> MMMM Smaart
> 
> Good ****..
> 
> have you used or built the cabling for the impulse measurement yet?


Please explain....Smaart has so much **** on it I havent even scratched the surface. I've looked at it but have no idea how to use it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

blackedoutavy said:


> Please explain....Smaart has so much **** on it I havent even scratched the surface. I've looked at it but have no idea how to use it.


Duuuude, I'm about to make your time alignment much easier.

We may have to go over some things in the shoutbox and I'm about to skate out for a while.

You will need an external sound card with 2 ins and 2 outs that can be separated.

This will use the transform function abilities of Smaart in the time domain.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

chad said:


> Duuuude, I'm about to make your time alignment much easier.
> 
> We may have to go over some things in the shoutbox and I'm about to skate out for a while.
> 
> ...


Check and check, why can't a send you a private message?? Need to know more!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I got PM's shut off.

I'm waiting on a truck now for the pool (damn heatwave evaporated my waters) but I'll check in soon to see if you are here and repost.

It's also easier to do in real time with people new to the software.

You know hwhere the shoutbox is located correct?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok cool, I have no clue about the shout box.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Coming along nicely.

What type of foam was that that you covered with body filler to make the BitOne trim?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> Coming along nicely.
> 
> What type of foam was that that you covered with body filler to make the BitOne trim?


Floral foam, you can get it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

blackedoutavy said:


> Well I did a little tuning this weekend. I'm very pleased the way it sounds. Now I gotta get the sub in.


what program is that?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Smaart


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm going to attempt to put something together for you tomorrow if I get some free time. Depends on how quick I can repair this lab and get some testing done for an upcoming build.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

chad said:


> I'm going to attempt to put something together for you tomorrow if I get some free time. Depends on how quick I can repair this lab and get some testing done for an upcoming build.


Thanks man, it will be greatly appreciated. If you want I can pm you my email if you don't want to post it on here.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Well made a good bit of progress this weekend.

Started on the box.

Layed everything out.


















SImply the best stuff you can buy. I used to think Bondo was good enough, boy was I wrong.









3 Layers of 1.5 oz. mat in the car.









5 more layers of 1.5 oz mat.


















Here's how the amp rack is shaping up.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW, I'm getting front page love...SWEEETT!!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Thnx for not throwing a plain ole MDF box in there,keep up the good work


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow very nice work so far.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks great. When i get a Sonata turbo, wanna do mine. Fricken love this car man. I think im gonna go drive one this weekend....


----------



## Compressionfed (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks nice, I'd like to see some more pics of the amp rack if possible


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Thnx for not throwing a plain ole MDF box in there,keep up the good work


Thanks, couldn't do that in this build. Worked too hard to half ass it. 



BowDown said:


> Wow very nice work so far.


Thanks


blackknight87 said:


> Looks great. When i get a Sonata turbo, wanna do mine. Fricken love this car man. I think im gonna go drive one this weekend....


Sure no problem...buy the new one drive it down here and we'll trade  You'll have to supply all new equipment though. 


Compressionfed said:


> Looks nice, I'd like to see some more pics of the amp rack if possible


What more do you want? I get them for you.


----------



## Compressionfed (Jul 5, 2011)

blackedoutavy said:


> What more do you want? I get them for you.


Well it looks like the amps are set back and recessed...but it's hard to tell with the glare. Maybe a shot from a slight angle? I like your work!


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Compressionfed said:


> Well it looks like the amps are set back and recessed...but it's hard to tell with the glare. Maybe a shot from a slight angle? I like your work!


Thanks. It is recessed around the amps, the amps stick out about 1/8". I'll get some better pictures tomorrow, I wetsanded and cleared it today and it's drying.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

I like the amp rack so far. Do you have any plans to black out the sides or is the whole thing staying white?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> I like the amp rack so far. Do you have any plans to black out the sides or is the whole thing staying white?


I'm going to build another piece to go around it and carpet it black.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Good call.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

The amp rack looks very nice. Look forward.......


----------



## The Duke (Nov 25, 2009)

blackedoutavy said:


> A local guy who gets Audison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using the Bit One you will have no issues with integration. That thing is awesome. I have installed 6 of them in various types of cars (even 2 in one car) and the performance is flawless. I havent read the entire thread yet, but I would def. move the tweeters to a point that they are on axis with drivers/ pass area instead of the window. Once you do that and set up the time alignment of the Bit One you will be in heaven. If you have any detailed questions about the Bit One find a guy on here "St. Dark" and ask him. He prob recites the manual in his sleep during wet dreams.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Great work man!!! keep it up... I just finally finished building my box from fiberglass... What a pain in the A$$ .....

I love your build, cant wait to see once its all done!.


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice clean build, great looking car. Good luck


----------



## haascnc (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice. Really like the clean and simple approch. How do the polyglass's sound bi-amped? What are you using for crossover points?


----------



## DR OBLIVION (Jun 16, 2009)

Great build so far. Subbed.


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> focal tweeters bouncing off the windshield....OUCH!


Agreed. If you're going to use those locations, I would really recommend building more of an angled surface mount to keep them from reflecting directly off the windshield. Loading them that far into the corner is going to turn them into compression horns! Nice work, though


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Coming along nice. Where did you tap into your speaker outputs from the headunit?


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

bump. updates?


----------



## xprime4 (Sep 7, 2009)

so strange i just buy a sonota 2.0t few weeks ago and i'm almost doing the same thing sound wise.

Where did you tape the speaker out? just before the amp? did you have to cut the wire, it doesn't seems like any harness exist yet. Is the amp 4 or 6 chanel? where does the frontstage speakers signal split otherwise? i'd prefet to instal the crossover in the trunk


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

xprime4 said:


> so strange i just buy a sonota 2.0t few weeks ago and i'm almost doing the same thing sound wise.
> 
> Where did you tape the speaker out? just before the amp? did you have to cut the wire, it doesn't seems like any harness exist yet. Is the amp 4 or 6 chanel? where does the frontstage speakers signal split otherwise? i'd prefet to instal the crossover in the trunk



Lol yep me too. I just traded my F150 for a Kia Optima turbo last night. :laugh:


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Where you at man we want updates!


----------



## DaCid (Oct 17, 2010)

blackknight87 said:


> Where you at man we want updates!


Amen!


----------



## UrbanAssaultJeep (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice work on the amp rack. Coming along good!


----------



## UrbanAssaultJeep (Sep 11, 2011)

That Bit One should make a world of difference!


----------



## Zx9r23 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm installing the Alpine H660 in my 2011 Sonata. Do you have any pictures or insight into tapping the OEM wiring after the amp? I have the Deminsion amp that I'll be tapping into. I was thinking about a terminal strip for ease of installation, but I'm curious to see how you did it.

Great build, and a ton of help - cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## xprime4 (Sep 7, 2009)

Zx9r23 said:


> I'm installing the Alpine H660 in my 2011 Sonata. Do you have any pictures or insight into tapping the OEM wiring after the amp? I have the Deminsion amp that I'll be tapping into. I was thinking about a terminal strip for ease of installation, but I'm curious to see how you did it.
> 
> Great build, and a ton of help - cant wait to see the finished product.


i'm there too... the op doesn't seems to answer back in pm either... It's the only thing am waiting for to start my build.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Zx9r23 said:


> I'm installing the Alpine H660 in my 2011 Sonata. Do you have any pictures or insight into tapping the OEM wiring after the amp? I have the Deminsion amp that I'll be tapping into. I was thinking about a terminal strip for ease of installation, but I'm curious to see how you did it.
> 
> Great build, and a ton of help - cant wait to see the finished product.


search thru this thread and find the guy who did a sound system on a hyundai genesis. He used some GM harnesses to make an easy plug-n-play connection going to his aftermarket stuff. Then added on another connector to his oem outputs, to revert back to stock wiring in the future if need be.


----------



## Filch (Dec 12, 2011)

...need....moar....updates


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

blackedoutavy said:


>


I have a 2011 Optima SX and our + (Pos) batt terminal has a 150A fuse on one wire and 2 more un fused lines. Is the Sonata the same? If so, did u add your pwr cable to the amped or un amped side?

Thanks.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

OK, guys I'm back.

I got nothing done during football season, as the weekends were nothing but beer and football.

I have not done anything to the car since the last pictures I posted, sorry for not answering you guys back, but this is the first time I've looked at the site in months.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

To answer the questions about tapping in to the factory amp, I tapped into the outputs right after the amp. This way I could still hear my nav directions and handsfree calls through the speakers. It works wonderful! The amp is located in the trunk compartment on the passenger side. As far as the wiring I dont remember off hand which wires were which, but if you have a Hyundai you can go to the hmaservice website and it'll tell you. I'm sure there is a website simular for the Kia.

To awnser the question about the battey termina, I don't remember, I'll check later today and get back with you.


----------



## l a r r y (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice and clean build....how was the install of the spectrum? Do you have any pictures and what were your thoughts and review on using it?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

l a r r y said:


> Nice and clean build....how was the install of the spectrum? Do you have any pictures and what were your thoughts and review on using it?


Didn't use the spectrum, I will give it a go whenever the weather gets nicer but I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm in the process of a 2010 Hyundai Elantra Touring build that focuses on acoustics and SQ - my first install, on my first car (I'll start a thread when I have equipment in hand - currently just working on the roof). I love seeing the similarities in other Hyundai models. Great build going on here - keep us updated.


----------



## Dekciw (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome build interested in how the spectrum works out!


----------



## pmishin (Mar 29, 2012)

Great work! I have the same car and this gave me some good ideas.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Loom that power wire under the hood!!! Nice job!


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Salad Fingers said:


> Loom that power wire under the hood!!! Nice job!


It is! Damn iPhone camera quit working so I have to find my other camera. My box is also carpeted, I'll try and takes some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

updates?


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

How are those Focal 165 v 30's?


----------



## Roberto (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice system with clean installation and lovely car.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

I promise you guys one day I will find time to finish this project. I just don't have much time lately to mess with it. Now football season is right around the corner....


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

blackedoutavy said:


> I promise you guys one day I will find time to finish this project. I just don't have much time lately to mess with it. Now football season is right around the corner....


do you have finished pics of the sub box? I just purchased a 2011 sonata limited and am putting together a plan for a build...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

blackknight87 said:


> search thru this thread and find the guy who did a sound system on a hyundai genesis. He used some GM harnesses to make an easy plug-n-play connection going to his aftermarket stuff. Then added on another connector to his oem outputs, to revert back to stock wiring in the future if need be.


That was me. lol

Jay


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I take delivery of my 2013 SE 2.0T and I'm wondering if you can help me with a wiring diagram for the factory amplifier or where you tapped the signal? I'm thinking MS-8 so I appreciate it! Mark

EDIT: I see that you answered that question before. Do you happen to know where on the Hyundai service site that was for the wiring info?


----------



## ohioldd (Sep 30, 2012)

How much improvement did you get with deadening the doors?


----------



## fisc2307 (Oct 29, 2011)

how did you get the door plugs removed on that connector, for me it seems to be very difficult like there is a connector lacth assist or something on the inside, or that is has to be simultaneously unlatched fromt he inside and out at the same time?


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok most of Football season is over.... any chance of more Pics?


----------



## sienna1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Is the OEM amplifier running full-range to the non-sub channels? Or, is it limited with an internal high-pass filter?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry guys but I have a new toy now. My wife gets the Sonota now (minus the sound of course :laugh and I will be starting on this project. Hopefully I will be able to finish this one.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

nice truck


----------



## txfast (Nov 21, 2012)

Just wondering how you removed the rear deck cover on the Sonata. I saw that the upper pillar covers were also removed in your pics. I'm trying to get my rear deck out for sound deadening and to address some rattles in the deck cover itself. I know the car has rear SRS bags and was trying to avoid removing the rear upper pillars, but it seems like that is the only way the deck cover can removed.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes they have to come out. Don't be worried about the air bag it's really not an issue.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

did you have any other pics of the hyundai before moving to the truck?


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

What were you looking for???


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

blackedoutavy said:


> What were you looking for???


pics of the trunk, amp install, etc..


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Is that the FX4 with the Appearance Package? I want one so bad... Tuned in for your build log.


----------



## black03ss (Jul 29, 2011)

blackedoutavy said:


> Sorry guys but I have a new toy now. My wife gets the Sonota now (minus the sound of course :laugh and I will be starting on this project. Hopefully I will be able to finish this one.


GAY. LOL

why dont you bring everything that you took out of the Sonota to San Antonio, and start over with the pos ford haha


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

black03ss said:


> GAY. LOL
> 
> why dont you bring everything that you took out of the Sonota to San Antonio, and start over with the pos ford haha


Get outta here and go play with your queer Chevy loving buddies on the Chevy forums.


----------

